# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Aburaihan iranian test enanthate

## stangboy

I am really concerned that my amps may be fake. First it has the spelling of "enantate" 2) there are two dates man:, exp:3) trade mark symbol is on the same line as 250mg/ml i have used iranian test before but a different batch # and love the stuff. i have been wanting to know if anyone of you bros could help me out before i use these #007, they are diffrent than any other i have seen before i ask the source and he said he does not know why it says enantate, but these amps came right from factory. can not afford a lab test. Thanks i advance

----------


## szav

YGPM Bro.

----------


## szav

I posted on that site I PMed you about Bro. When you get a chance post your pics there in the same thread.

Later Bro.

----------


## ajfina

mines only have EXP date once no twice ,different lot num 005 
how do they made a mistake of that kinda exp date stamped twice? weirddd
about the 250 on the same line of the symbol that not a problem seen them like that all the time
they look good except for the exp date stamped twice WTF

----------


## stangboy

does your amps say enantate? wow! mine does say man: and exp: your symbol is the same also....interesting. what do you think are these legit it claims to be 333mg/ml,

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Here are mine..Exp. date only once! Their were some batches that tested over the 250mg, not all were at 333mg/ml!

----------


## ajfina

> does your amps say enantate? wow! mine does say man: and exp: your symbol is the same also....interesting. what do you think are these legit it claims to be 333mg/ml,


yes they say enantate
they r real 100% ,used those for 3 months ,went to the doc for a test level check and it was over 3000 doc say i Have to stop thE test RIGHT NOW  :1laugh:

----------


## Jack87

Lot # 010 is the ones that tested out at 333mg/ml 




> Here are mine..Exp. date only once! Their were some batches that tested over the 250mg, not all were at 333mg/ml!

----------


## ajfina

> Lot # 010 is the ones that tested out at 333mg/ml


impressive

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Lot # 010 is the ones that tested out at 333mg/ml


Thanks buff

----------


## stangboy

so do you guys think my amps are legit #007?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> so do you guys think my amps are legit #007?


My name is Bond...James Bond! lol..

----------


## unoigo

I've got lot # 050 and they have a mgf and exp date on them. Haven't used them yet though. ANyone else used lot # 050?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Lot # 010 is the ones that tested out at 333mg/ml


Thats some nice dose, I wish everything was over dosed  :Smilie: 
Thanks for the info and test results.

----------


## bigtomo1

right ive got a box containing 10 amps,they all have mfg and exp dates but 3 of them have a white band on the neck and spelt enantate and batch no33 and symbol in black,the other 7 have no white band just a white dot and spelt enanthate and batch no71 and 63 and the symbol is see through.
what do you guys think??

----------


## Geriguy

The new lot has a white dot, and they corrected the spelling "mistake" to enanthate .
The older lots have white ring and spelled enantate.
So, you are good to go! But post pictures here!

----------


## bigtomo1

oh thankyou geriguy thought id been ripped off for a minute there.

----------


## 5ocal

ur good to go

----------


## Triton

I have the same ones,and I had the same question.Their an older test-E .The new ones havea dot on the neck instead of the band around it and the spelling has ben corrected.We learn something new every day...

----------


## getrippedordietrying

did u try urs out? they look thesame as mine i was concerned that they had no mfct date only exp is that legit iyo, if not ill hunt that bast*ard down and make him eat them!

----------


## mick-g

I know about a few months ago or so they were having a prob with the dosaging at the manufacturer. Some lots were low dosage, but i don't know if they have it worked out yet or not.

----------


## bigisasbigdoes

woohoo i got me some 10's lets go.................

----------


## x_moe

anything from Iran is good to go, there are no fake Iranian test. ent., all the pics you guys posted of the amps ive got at home, theyr all 100% great

----------


## puritan

Hi guys, im starting to use iranian test and it seems very hard to inject.
Im using 22g to inject.... i really need to press with very strenght because the oil is very thick and sometimes the needle pulls out of syringe.

Anyone can help me ?

Regards,
JC

----------


## Gear

This thread is 2yrs old.

-Gear

----------


## puritan

ok bro,
but is there some problem answering it now ?

Regards,
JC

----------

